# Bee venom extractor/collector



## Laura McGetrick (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a student in high school who would like to do do some long-term research on bee venom (it's collection and uses) for a science fair project. They are looking for a bee venom extractor that they could take apart. Does anyone have one they would be willing to donate, or does anyone know of a place to get one at a discounted price? Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions you may have.


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

Laura,

The ones we run are quite expensive. We repair the "broken" ones. Essentially, these units are capacitive/resistive networks to increase the voltage that is controlled by a microprocessor and a timer. This energizes a pair of wires that result in the bees getting shocked. There are ten pairs of wire on a wooden base. A glass plate sits below the wire grid. After the run the glass is removed and scraped down with a razor blade. You get about one gram of dried venom per run. During the run and shortly there after the bees are highly agitated. I don't recommend running them during the nectar flow. I work with IGK and have moved to a commercial version of Beewhisper. You can look them up and see if they would be willing to provide your student a educational discount. - Dan; Dan of York APiaries


----------



## isbmann (Oct 12, 2017)

Laura McGetrick said:


> I have a student in high school who would like to do do some long-term research on bee venom (it's collection and uses) for a science fair project. They are looking for a bee venom extractor that they could take apart. Does anyone have one they would be willing to donate, or does anyone know of a place to get one at a discounted price? Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions you may have.


Why not just make your own? Pretty simple concept. I'm fabricating four proper plates now so I can ditch the concept test plate that took about 30 minutes to put together with virtually nothing. Also, waiting on a couple $4 parts to make this home made test unit less brutal and fully adjustable. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmCogHT5imI


----------

